# Time Warner Cable Card Helpline



## lpskip (Apr 29, 2008)

I had hoped to swap the cable card from my HD TIVO to my TiVO premier seamlessly, but no such luck. I got the grey screen with Host ID and DATA ID and a number from Time Warner to call for activation. Unfortunately the helpline folks were uneducated about the cable card. I tried three times hoping to get a person who knew what they were doing but they basically read to me from the website and eventually told me I needed a technician appointment. I took the appointment even though I knew it was unnecessary.

Then I did my own digging on the TWC website and found that there is a dedicated help number for cable cards. It is open 8-5 eastern time and the folks who answer the phone only deal with cable cards. Maybe the phone number on my cable card was old because it was from a previous tivo, but for anyone else in the same position, use this number for Time Warner Cable Cards: 1-866-606-5889. You'll save yourself a lot of frustration!

I'm gonna go cancel my tech appt.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

The cable card help desk is open much later than that. If you call in, when your rep answers, just ask to be transfered to the cable card help desk. Ive talked to people there at midnight EST before.


----------



## KingZee (Jun 22, 2010)

I just called these guys and it took 3 minutes to get my old cable card from my tiro premier switched over to my new Roamio....I looked at 3 different time warner websites for this number before I found this post without a phone number listed. Thank you!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Here is the number I call for cable card help: 866 532 2598

For quickest and best TiVo advice; please include city & state in your profile.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

Wow, that was quick. That's the only time in 10 years I've ever had a painless cablecard activation.


----------

